

Lorenz - BerislavLopac
http://xkcd.com/1350/

======
Ethan_Mick
If you're looking for some more entertainment, I recommend a read on the
forums today: [http://forums.xkcd.com/](http://forums.xkcd.com/)

------
chrisBob
I got a choose your own adventure style comic earlier, but now it is just 4
static panels. What happened?

------
indica
My chosen adventures got absurd pretty fast

